# Foam Rollers



## Shuto (Mar 12, 2010)

I recently pulled my hamstring muscle and I am entering into my rehabilitation phase.  One of the things my doctor recommeded was to massage my hamstring with a foam roller and that's what I've started doing.  While doing that, I figured I'd try it on other areas of my body and my initial impression is very positive.  For example, my back muscle often tightens up and causes discomfort but after rolling it just once, the discomfort disappeared.  It returned the next day but in a moderated fashion.  I'm looking forward to repeat sessions.  

Anyways, the experience I have with this device is limited and the results are anecdotal.  Does anyone here have any experience with these rollers?  Positive?  Negative?  Suggestions?


----------



## Hawke (Mar 21, 2010)

I use a modified foam roller.  

I lie down on my back without the roller to get a feel of the ground.

Then I use the foam roller perpendicular from my spine and roll up and down from my neck to my gluts.

I have also used it parallel to my spine and roll side to side.

I then lie down again without the roller and can feel a closer contact with the ground.

I also use the roller on my neck.  I lie my neck perpendicular to the roller and roll my neck side to side (like saying no).

You can also do ball body rolling as well.

Try googling "foam roller exercises" and see what you come up with. 

Also go to Youtube.com and look at the foam roller exercises as well.

Be careful of the exercises and make sure you have stability and put only the amount of weight that is safe for you.


----------



## Shuto (Mar 26, 2010)

I found the Wash Post article interesting.  I've only been using a roller twice a week.  I'm going to try increasing its use

link


I've discovered the secret to touching your toes. It's a tennis ball. You don't need to throw it, hit it or catch it. You just need to roll it under each foot for a few seconds. Then put it aside, bend down again and you're guaranteed to reach a smidge closer to the ground. 

...

The ball trick works, explains Justin Price, the author of "The Complete Idiot's Guide to Functional Training," because one fascial line extends from the bottoms of your feet, up your legs and behind your back and neck, and ends at the forehead. It acts like a rubber band, so when you bend over, you're stretching the entire thing. If you have any knots along the way -- and just about everyone does -- it's harder for your fingers to sink to the floor. 
Ideally, the fascia would just glide along the muscles, but whenever you repeat a motion too many times, they stick instead. These adhesions form from patterns of overuse, whether strenuous exercise or lounging on your butt for hours

...

Colucci insists all of her clients get a foam roller for home use. "The ones that progress the fastest do it at least five times a week," she says. The rest treat it like flossing: Even if they're not doing it, they know it's good for them. Her introduction is fairly convincing: The clients do squats, then move a roller along one side of the body and try the squats again. "I have them notice how much better they feel on that side and how the movement is more fluid," she says. 

I really like the flossing analogy.


----------



## robertlk808 (Apr 10, 2010)

I love the foam roller, it really aids and speed up the recovery process, it might be a little painful while using but it pays off in the end.


----------

